# Fishing this area in Escambia bay? Good or no?



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wondering what type of fish to target in this area in the box in the photo? Anything biting there? Bass, trout, redfish, flounder? Or is there not much action there? Thanks.


----------



## BackHome (May 6, 2018)

I've been fishing that area since April and have caught trout & redfish. I think I've caught more redfish than trout. None of them were larger than 25". It seems when there's a lot of rain & a large amount of fresh water runs into the bay, I run into the occasional bass(largemouth, striped & sunshine). Not sure how I did it, but I've also caught 2 cow nose rays and a turtle. About a month ago I moved over to Blackwater since the water in Escambia has gotten too warm and have had much better luck over there.


----------



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

*Escambia River*

I fish that area quite a bit and like BackHome said the water has gotten really fresh and dirty. I've moved further up the river and have had better luck deep dropping.


I used the Navionics app and did sonar charting live so I could find the deepest holes. 


You can also download the Navionics App and they have a new feature that allows you to color code your fishing depths so you can target certain areas once you find out where the fish are.


Hope that helps.


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have wondered about that area myself, every time I drive over that bridge.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shallow shallow shallow. This time of year it's also grassy. Some fish there but much better from October on thru the winter. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Capt Hallie please explain deep dropping in a river???


----------

